# Bonding: Mini Rex and Holland Lop



## Raid3n (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello guys and girls, :wave:

Was wondering if anyone has bonded a mini rex and a holland lop, both males. If so what was the outcome. I understand everyone, owners and pets, will have a different experience but I wanted to hear some of your stories. 

Cadbury, my mini rex is 3 months old and I am planning on getting a Holland Lop who is also 3 months old. Anyone with first hand experience in this bond?!

p.s my rabbit is not neutered but I plan on doing so in the near future.

p.s.s How big do Holland Lops really get compared to a mini rex?


- Raiden and Cadbury
:bunnydance:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 25, 2010)

I have never bonded but I know male on male is harder then any other bond. I know people have done it but I know its the hardest bond. 

Male/Female bond is the easiest then Female/Female. 

I hope a very experienced member come along soon.


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 25, 2010)

I had a male mini-lop and male standard rex bonded together. They started as a trio and then the female died, leaving the two bachelors on their own. They did very well together until Zeke, my rex, passed away this past November.

I would get them neutered as early as possible, and have them living side by side so they can interact. Once they have been neutered for about 6-8 weeks to allow all the hormones to dissipate, I would start bonding. 

Start in neutral territory with short visits and work up to nice long visits. Once they are doing nice long visits, you can try putting them in a pen together and if they get on well, they can live in the pen for a few weeks to solidify their bond.

-Dawn


----------



## Raid3n (Mar 25, 2010)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> I have never bonded but I know male on male is harder then any other bond. I know people have done it but I know its the hardest bond.
> 
> Male/Female bond is the easiest then Female/Female.
> 
> I hope a very experienced member come along soon.


Yes, I agree with you, I'm sure it is harder but I'm also sure it'll be rewarding once they have successful bonded. Not an expert or anything but I'm going to assume that since my bun is young bonding early will make for a better pair in the future.


----------



## Raid3n (Mar 25, 2010)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> I had a male mini-lop and male standard rex bonded together. They started as a trio and then the female died, leaving the two bachelors on their own. They did very well together until Zeke, my rex, passed away this past November.
> 
> I would get them neutered as early as possible, and have them living side by side so they can interact. Once they have been neutered for about 6-8 weeks to allow all the hormones to dissipate, I would start bonding.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that, but it is inevitable. 
I will take your advice and get my bun neutered as soon as possible, I agree, it will definitely help with the bonding.
Hope it works out! I quite excited I must say! :biggrin2:

- Raiden and Cadbury


----------

